# Semi load of beer vanishes



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

W.T.F. ok,who did it,and why didn't i get invited to the beer bash!?







Semi load of beer vanishes 

The Associated Press 
Published February 24, 2006, 1:14 PM CST 


WEST BEND, Wis. -- The thieves could be having one heck of a beer bash. That's unless the law catches up with them. 

A semi trailer loaded with Miller beer has disappeared from a trucking company in Washington County. 

A load with nearly two-thousand cans and bottles of Genuine Draft, MGD and Miller Lite worth more than $25,000 has vanished from Millis Transfer in Richfield. 

The beer was dropped off February 17th for delivery to a beer distributor in Menomonee Falls. During an inventory check later that day, the trailer was discovered missing. 

The company spent the next few days determining whether one of their drivers had picked up the wrong load. But, that wasn't the case, so the company called the sheriff's department. 

The trailer was found earlier this week at an Oak Creek trucking firm -- minus the beer.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

why would anyone steal Miller Beer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

HAHAH yeah A for effort but.............not sure anyone would pay me to drink that........

Ah, who am I kidding - free beer is free beer, even if it's bad


----------

